# Punch



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I gotta say i had written this marca off! Several years ago i got stuck with 3 back to back boxes actually they where Cabs of 50 Punch-Punch. They were absolutely terrible at one time Punch- Punch was my to go stick. Anyways many of my friends have been talking about the Coronations tubos past couple of years out. Well you know if someone stands on their soap box long enough people start to listen:anim_soapbox:. So i ordered a box hell they are cheap enough i also asked the vendor what his customers had been saying about the Punch Punch of recent years. Well the box of tubo's came with a couple of hitch hikers from 09. I smoked the 09 tubo's first i must say for an under $5 cigar i was very impressed. I smoked on of the Punch- Punch from 09 as well. I gotta say it was like being reunited with an old friend. You are so happy to see each other the conversation flows so easily. Its like you were never apart, the point i am trying to make. Is to revisit things nothing good or bad lasts for ever.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

.........


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I am still a Punch Noob.
That said, I have never had a Punch that I thought was box
worthy.....


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

asmartbull said:


> I am still a Punch Noob.
> That said, I have never had a Punch that I thought was box
> worthy.....


Haha... that may change in the future Al, Try an aged (5 years plus) Coronation or even a three year old Punch Petite Coronation Tubo. I have seen BOTL's change their assumption on cuban cigars when tasting these.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> I am still a Punch Noob.
> That said, I have never had a Punch that I thought was box
> worthy.....


You where not missing anything until recently. Those years 05,06,07 were some of the worst Punch ever made. You could age them 100 years you would still have junk. You can't polish a turd. I chalk this all up to supply and demand. The Cuban cigar market is hurting just like everything else. World wide recessions. Yield larger stockpiles of tobacco. Who would of thought there would be Cuban cigars that smoked well ROTT. this was all but unheard of till a few years ago.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Oh I disagree. There are Punch cigars from 07 on that are great indeed but there are very, very good Punch cigars that have been produced for years & that is why the brand still exists. The Super Selection #1 & 2 come to mind. 

Maybe try the Royals & the Monarcas as well, they will not disappoint methinks.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I do plan to revisit the Marca.
Perhaps an early Christmas gift to myself....


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

asmartbull said:


> I do plan to revisit the Marca.
> Perhaps an early Christmas gift to myself....


LOL. Nice way to reward yourself Al. :nod:


----------



## joshbhs04 (May 30, 2011)

Ive had some of the punch line montly newer with the oldest being a punch punch from 
09. In my review book I noted how I was not overly impressed with any of them but did noted to visit the marca soon and maybe get a few extra to age. The ss1 was the best I had so far but still not an amazing cigar to me... yet


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> Haha... that may change in the future Al, Try an aged (5 years plus) Coronation or even a three year old Punch Petite Coronation Tubo. I have seen BOTL's change their assumption on cuban cigars when tasting these.


Wait - seems like I may have gotten one of those from somewhere once ...

Let's see, now - where was that picture ...










Oops, no, that wasn't it ...










Yep, there it is - right in the middle! And it was delicious!


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Martin sent me some Punch Punch en tubo. Excellent, and I agree that these are back.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I think so just pulled the trigger on a cab Smart vendor that sample prompted a sale!


----------



## Barefoot (Jun 11, 2010)

Glad you are enjoying them Tony. I had to order a box after posting "Is Punch making a come back?" a while back. They have been a great addition to the rotation; a nice surprise for me.
Thanks for your opinion,


----------



## Leafs42084 (Sep 15, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> You where not missing anything until recently. Those years 05,06,07 were some of the worst Punch ever made. You could age them 100 years you would still have junk. You can't polish a turd. I chalk this all up to supply and demand. The Cuban cigar market is hurting just like everything else. World wide recessions. Yield larger stockpiles of tobacco. Who would of thought there would be Cuban cigars that smoked well ROTT. this was all but unheard of till a few years ago.


Can anyone else confirm this about the Punch from 05/06/07 being bad?

I just bought a box of 25 Punch Punch... and the stamp on the bottom says DIC 07

I was thrilled it was a 4 year old box... but now im wary...im getting them tomorrow, so hopefully its good


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Leafs42084 said:


> Can anyone else confirm this about the Punch from 05/06/07 being bad?
> 
> I just bought a box of 25 Punch Punch... and the stamp on the bottom says DIC 07
> 
> I was thrilled it was a 4 year old box... but now im wary...im getting them tomorrow, so hopefully its good


Why dont you fire one up for yourself after a rest & let us know? Personally I think you will be quite happy with that box.

I am waiting on a stock list to turn up from a vendor & believe me if there are 07 Punchs in there I'll be buying them, the Punch Punch in particular, being that corona gordas are one of my favored sizes.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Leafs42084 said:


> Can anyone else confirm this about the Punch from 05/06/07 being bad?
> 
> I just bought a box of 25 Punch Punch... and the stamp on the bottom says DIC 07
> 
> I was thrilled it was a 4 year old box... but now im wary...im getting them tomorrow, so hopefully its good


Its is quite common knowledge among Cuban cigar smokers.
As i recall Bob had some very bad boxes from those years as well. Maybe he will chime in or i am sure if you P.M him. He would be more than happy to help. He is not only a mod here but a great BOTL!


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Please keep in mind that these things are subjective. I think that for several years Punch lost it's particular character. I used to love them, and thought they were the premier Corona Gorda. Then they seemed blah. I had given up on these, until a member here convinced me they were back.

As for a particular year or box code, I think the proof is in the smoking. If I had some 07 Punch Punch, I would smoke those bad boys and hope for the best.

We often have some general agreement about good years and off years based on our accumulated experience, but there are certainly exceptions to all these.

That's a long winded way to say I generally agree with Tonys assertion, but neither of us have any idea how your December 07 box will smoke. I hope it's wonderful.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

I smoked a 02 Punch Ninfas last night. These cigars are flippen delish!


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Its is quite common knowledge among Cuban cigar smokers.
> As i recall Bob had some very bad boxes from those years as well. Maybe he will chime in or i am sure if you P.M him. He would be more than happy to help. He is not only a mod here but a great BOTL!


I have a few boxes of 07 Punch PC's that are terrible. ZERO flavor.


----------



## Leafs42084 (Sep 15, 2010)

hi everyone,

So I got my box of Punch Punch today from BLP DIC07

I heard mixed reviews on this post, so I was hoping for the good stuff. I looked over the box, and it looks legit, but the quality of the cigars looked pretty bad. Ive only smoked one, but it was slightly tight, which wasnt too bad, but the wrappers are very veiny with what looks to be low quality control.

The cigar overall was a lot more harsh tasting than what ive had from Punch Punch in the past... and wasnt very complex. Maybe they'll get a bit better with some rest in the humidor


----------



## bopmachine (Aug 9, 2010)

Whilst i agree 07 was a bad year, in general i love the punch marka. Punch punch and the now deleted petite punch being among some of my favourite smokes.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Leafs42084 said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> So I got my box of Punch Punch today from BLP DIC07
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear it i can't say i am surprised that is how i remember them, Exactly as you describe no amount of rest in the world will help those.
Send em to someone that likes them a trade perhaps.


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

Glad you guys are starting to believe me 

J/K. All the ones I've had in the last year or so were excellent. In face I never had a bad one


----------



## Leafs42084 (Sep 15, 2010)

I was really shocked at the veiny wrapper and low quality control. Looking at the foot of the cigars, you could tell the density of the tobacco bunching was way off too. I think if I bought a box if cubans and they looked like this, I would assume it was fake... But the box looked legit. I'll try to post some pictures tomorrow


----------



## Leafs42084 (Sep 15, 2010)

Leafs42084 said:


> I was really shocked at the veiny wrapper and low quality control. Looking at the foot of the cigars, you could tell the density of the tobacco bunching was way off too. I think if I bought a box if cubans and they looked like this, I would assume it was fake... But the box looked legit. I'll try to post some pictures tomorrow


Here are the pictures. I looked up the box code and it comes up as punch punch punch... surprised at the low quality of these cubans

edit - ive clearly failed at uploading pictures :s


----------



## Leafs42084 (Sep 15, 2010)

cant seem to get multiple images up, so im gonna try one at a time... my bad


----------



## Quint (Oct 19, 2006)

Tony I agree Punch has be aweful for years i haven't even consider them. Typically a little mild for my taste but not bad to have around (when they are good) for a morning smoke with coffee if so inclined. Are they still on the mild side or has the blend changed?


----------



## Leafs42084 (Sep 15, 2010)

arghhhh, dont know how to use this. Last time trying...


----------



## Leafs42084 (Sep 15, 2010)

if someone can chime in on what im doing wrong, i'll try again later


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Quint said:


> Tony I agree Punch has be aweful for years i haven't even consider them. Typically a little mild for my taste but not bad to have around (when they are good) for a morning smoke with coffee if so inclined. Are they still on the mild side or has the blend changed?


Still mild IMHO but leaning toward Medium. They are much better than 05 06 07 those were the dog rocket years IMHO. As you said in the morning with coffee or as a desert cigar after a light meal Fantastic.


----------



## Leafs42084 (Sep 15, 2010)

Is the poor quality of cigars from 05-07 JuSt a punch thing? Or most cubans? How about 07 Partagas?


----------



## Barefoot (Jun 11, 2010)

I just received a box of Coronations from June 08. I saved 2 from the freeze as I want to check them out. I will post my impressions.


----------



## Barefoot (Jun 11, 2010)

I just received my second box of Coronations; the first was from 2010.
I generally wont try a stick before freezing and a little nap unless its a tubo; I just have good luck with them. So out to the work shed and lets fire up a Punch Coronation 06 of 08.
A bit firm / tight draw on the prelight but it opens up quickly with the unmistakeable cinnamon & leather with just a hint of a red pepper spice. 
A great burn and draw:








2nd third and I am getting a roasted cashew flavor that pokes its head every so often. This is not a real complex smoke but intrigueing just the same.








The final third and its giving me a profile that reminds me of Bolivar then Upmann; kicking up in intensity but nowhere near the umph of either of them; the spice is a constant.








Thanks guys for the prompt as I love these sticks and I am not dissappointed in the 08s at all. Good tunes and a great smoke.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks for posting your thoughts!
Nice review and pictures! These have really made a big turn around from those 05.06.07 turds!uke: I feel sorry for the poster that got stuck with that bad box of 07's!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Leafs42084 said:


> Is the poor quality of cigars from 05-07 JuSt a punch thing? Or most cubans? How about 07 Partagas?


Just a Punch thing i mean those where by far the most revolting cigars i ever smoked in my life. There are machine mades that were better. One would have to have no taste buds whats so ever to enjoy those. Then taste is very subjective so one mans meat is anothers poison. I don't try to understand it in the end one must be happy with his taste or lack of!


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

Tritones said:


> Wait - seems like I may have gotten one of those from somewhere once ...
> 
> Let's see, now - where was that picture ...
> 
> ...


I have some of those exact Punch PC's they were/are some of the tastiest CCs I've smoked! They are from 07, I wasn't really keen on them when we did a box split and only fired the first one up a couple of months ago and WOW it was nice.



TonyBrooklyn said:


> Thanks for posting your thoughts!
> Nice review and pictures! These have really made a big turn around from those 05.06.07 turds!uke: I feel sorry for the poster that got stuck with that bad box of 07's!


Tony it's a bit early to jump to that conclusion mate he's only had one from a box with no rest? If I wrote off every box of cigars that I didn't like after the first one I probably wouldn't smoke anymore. Hope they aren't all bad Andrew.



TonyBrooklyn said:


> Just a Punch thing i mean those where by far the most revolting cigars i ever smoked in my life. There are machine mades that were better. One would have to have no taste buds whats so ever to enjoy those. Then taste is very subjective so one mans meat is anothers poison. I don't try to understand it in the end one must be happy with his taste or lack of!


Seriously?


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

One more quick question out of general interest when did the new smaller barcoded seals start appearing?

And at what stage of the process are they applied?


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

s_vivo said:


> One more quick question out of general interest when did the new smaller barcoded seals start appearing?
> 
> And at what stage of the process are they applied?


I dont know the exact timing but from what I have seen early to mid 2011 & applied by Habanos themselves on the island.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Just smoked another PUNCH Coronation Tubo's with a good friend! We both concluded that these are far better than any of recent vintage! I guess Leopards can change spots or can they! Your Mileage May Vary!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Just smoked another PUNCH Coronation Tubo's with a good friend! We both concluded that these are far better than any of recent vintage! I guess Leopards can change spots or can they! Your Mileage May Vary!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hmmm - the ones you didn't like - did you take them out of the tubos before smoking them? ound: :rofl: ound:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Tritones said:


> Hmmm - the ones you didn't like - did you take them out of the tubos before smoking them? ound: :rofl: ound:


From page one of the thread!
I think you missed something!
:dunno::dunno::dunno::dunno::dunno:

I gotta say i had written this marca off! Several years ago i got stuck with 3 back to back boxes actually they where Cabs of 50 Punch-Punch. They were absolutely terrible at one time Punch- Punch was my to go stick. Anyways many of my friends have been talking about the Coronations tubos past couple of years out. Well you know if someone stands on their soap box long enough people start to listen:anim_soapbox:. So i ordered a box hell they are cheap enough i also asked the vendor what his customers had been saying about the Punch Punch of recent years. Well the box of tubo's came with a couple of hitch hikers from 09. I smoked the 09 tubo's first i must say for an under $5 cigar i was very impressed. I smoked on of the Punch- Punch from 09 as well. I gotta say it was like being reunited with an old friend. You are so happy to see each other the conversation flows so easily. Its like you were never apart, the point i am trying to make. Is to revisit things nothing good or bad lasts for ever.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> From page one of the thread!
> I think you missed something!
> :dunno::dunno::dunno::dunno::dunno:


Nope - just oke: at ya!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Tritones said:


> Nope - just oke: at ya!


:first::first::first::new_all_coholic::martini:


----------

